# All My Horses



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

Congrats to you @walkinthewalk , you got a handsome Duncan coming your way.  Clapping hands for you and Duncan 👏 ")


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh I am so glad you are doing a journal for Duncan. Looking forward to this.


----------



## K horsey girl (Apr 20, 2021)

Nice! Can’t wait to see how he progresses!


----------



## -StormySkies- (10 mo ago)

walkinthewalk said:


> I am not a person for journaling but there may be times when I want to honor those who are no longer here and this seems to be the best place to put Duncan’s journey since his current owner and myself are making such a big deal out of it😍😍.
> 
> I managed to cut off the last 22 seconds of Duncan’s loading video as that is where there is a full face view of the handler.
> 
> ...


Excited to see more updates!


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

What a Champ is Duncan, I'm glad you are keeping a journal of his journey to you 
Looking forward to the next chapter.
the name Duncan brings back a little story of when my daughter was working at a Beach Campground for the summer. She and another young fellow were working at the admission booth when a lady came in and wanted a day pass to the beach. the fellow gave her the prices but mentioned to her that no dogs were allowed on the beach. The lady was mightily offended and firmly told him not to call him a dog. HE IS DUNCAN! She paid for her pass and when the transaction was complete the young fellow said. Now remember ma'am no Duncans on the beach as well.

I know this has nothing to do with the transport and arrival of your Duncan but every time i hear that name I think back to this little story


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Also I have to say he loaded so well and I wonder what goes through his mind as walks into the trailer. Where am I going today? What will I have to do when I get there? When will we be coming back home?
I wish we could tell them what it's all about and that he is going to a wonderful place where he will be the happiest of horses.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

What a good looking guy he is! He walks right in the trailer with conifidence and poise. He looks to be in the prime of his life not an old guy. You should really mesh well with him. He lookmore like a rider than a retiree.


----------



## weeedlady (Jul 19, 2014)

oh the excitement is too much, lol! I'm so glad Duncan is getting his own thread! We all love him already and I'm sure Rusty will too.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

@Woodhaven your Duncan story is too funny. Quick thinking on the part of your daughter’s friend to say “No Duncan’s on the beach” 😂😂

Yes, the rest of the video (that shows the handler’s face shows the Sweet Fella easily backing into his spot and just accepting that is what he should do - it’s bittersweet even though I know he is coming here.

@ksbowman thankyou! Duncan is a handsome guy for 26 isn’t he!? It did not go unnoticed by me that the picture of the young lady sitting on him with nothing more than a stirrup-less bareback pad and how the reins were dropped. How fast can I learn to post without a saddle - even if it’s only for fifty feet🐎😎

@weeedlady I hope Rusty is welcoming - he can be a pip but Duncan will stay in the barnyard for awhile, eventually moving into Joker’s six acres until I am sure there won’t be any serious pushing & shoving.

The critter chiro is already scheduled for Monday. I asked her to add Duncan for an exam and a good massage at the minimum. He will meet the farrier the end of next week.

Accroding to the weather channel the south/southeast is really under the gun for severe storms, high winds, tornadoes. My area is in the Torcon 3 zone. Wouldn’t you know it. I may not sleep at all, until I get word Duncan is off the interstate and headed into town. Yessirree - I just worry about what to worry about next, so I do😳🤯😳🤯


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

Just looking at the weather this morning and it looks like you've got some heavy stuff coming your way.Hope the seas part when Duncan's tranfer time comes.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

ksbowman said:


> Just looking at the weather this morning and it looks like you've got some heavy stuff coming your way.Hope the seas part when Duncan's tranfer time comes.


Amen to that👍😀👍😀. 

Looking at the Weather Channel map, my area has been upgraded to a Torcon value of 4 - I figured that would happen😳. We have a lot of cloud cover ATM, which is what we need to keep the air from juicing up enough to allow tornado spin ups.

It’s all supposed to be out of my area ~11:00 PM C. Duncan’s owner hasn’t heard from the transport company and we’re hoping no news is good news. They make the trip from SoCal to KY all the time with expensive race horses. In my infinite wisdom (🥴🙄🥴🙄), my thought is they will try to stay behind the cold front that is coming from the west and fixing to collide with all that warm Gulf air in a couple of the states they have to pass thru.

This weather has made me remember that I went after Rusty, 26 years ago, in a horrible thunderstorm. I left right after work, went to the stables and loaded Duke as he was a great PR horse. I-80 was a one lane each way construction mud-slingin’ mess and I had to go over the Plateau range of the Allegheny Mountains.

It was not that much of a fun time, lol. Rusty did end up colicking but it was three days after I got him back to the barn. <knock on wood> that was his only colic, ever. ——- I really wish I wouldn’t have remembered this after 26 years💩💩

DH will be following me in his pickup. Since trees on our road have a knack for falling at the mere mention of wind, he is carrying the chainsaw with him. No kidding. He has to move tree branches about once a month to get to work, lol. The drop off farm’s road isn’t much better😂😂


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

UPDATE:

The transporter texted Duncan’s owner to say Duncan will be delivered between 7:00 AM - 9:00 AM tomorrow March 31st. In my mind that means they played it safe and are staying behind the storm system, which is buckin’ huge if you haven‘t been able to see anything on TV.

It wouldn’t surprise me if they have weather stations in their rigs.

Thank you Jesus❤❤


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

That's a first rate transport company!


----------



## cobra (Jan 30, 2013)

Yay!!! That's such a relief for you, I'm sure ... And for the owner, and Duncan. Can't wait to see pictures of him. Hope Rusty is welcoming, and he settles in well.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Good news. Walk I have the feeling that you have been right there with Duncan during his long trip across the country


----------



## weeedlady (Jul 19, 2014)

Good to hear this. I'm also glad you aren't having to pick him up in the middle of the night. Can't wait to "meet" him! I'm sending calming thoughts to you. Have a safe and uneventful trip.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

This is double D day isn't it? DD ( Duncan Day).is kind of like Christmas in March!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

YAY! Duncan arrived around 7:15 AM! KC Transport arrived about five minutes after me, we transferred Duncan to my trailer in the daylight and the storm was long gone, with the worst of it thankfully missing my end of the county😇😇

I got a few fotos on my phone and I am waiting for the video of Duncan getting off the van to upload toYouTube. DH has a bazillion pictures but they are on an SD card from his digital camera so I have to upload them to the desktop😂😂

Anyway, that sweet gentleman walked right off the van without issue and bless his sweet soul, he stepped right into my set-up trailer. We had to take the front center divider out and just use the big front/back divider door because Duncan is too long to fit in the front and be able to hook up the butt bar, lol

His companion horse, coming across the U.S., was a race horse who had just won a million dollar race and was on its way to Kentucky for more racing.

They laid over in ElPaso, Texas and all the horses enjoyed eight hours of rest in box stalls. The storm was the reason for that longer layover time.

Based on this experience and how they took care of Duncan, I would recommend KC transport to anyone who is on or near their path of travel from SoCal to Kentucky👍👍

Fotos won’t load and I’m having difficulty getting the video to load to YouTube🤐💩🤐💩

I have to do a barn check. Hopefully cyberspace won‘t be so contrary when I get back to the house🙄


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

So glad he is here at your place, sounds like a real gentleman to have and care for.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Maybe the fotos will load, the video is still only at 75%🤯💩🤯💩

Duncan did lay down and he left two piles of manure. Hopefully he peed and he’s just covered it over, pacing everytime Rusty left the barn. He’s not used to being alone.

He sure looks bigger than 16H in Joker’s stall. Joker was 15.3H and it seems to me there’s more than one inch difference, looking at him over the stall door.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Almost forgot - DH went down our road in the F-150 to check for downed tree limbs. He was gone a long time - I knew what that meant, lollol. He said a couple of limbs were so big he almost couldn’t move them. I’m sure everyone going to work was happy not knowing what they may have had to deal with, lol.

KC Transport gave Duncan’s owner a 45 minute heads up. We arrived at her farm five minutes apart. 

What a rig 😍😍. I am star struck with this air ride van🥰🥰

The front open door is the one Duncan came out of. FF the first 37 seconds to see him walking off. The first part is all of his belongs being unloaded. His owner and I said this felt like giving birth😂😂


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

So glad he is there at last.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Well safe home, that's great. He looks in pretty good shape for his years, thinking of any bareback riding this summer??
I have watched the video a few times and enjoy it just as much as the first time. 
I like seeing the horses in the van looking out and watching what's going on.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I was in need of a good update. I’m very glad he’s home and I look forward to reading about new adventures to come.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Btw, what were Rusty’s initial thoughts on the event?


----------



## weeedlady (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay! Sounds as if it couldn't have gone more smoothly! I am so glad Duncan is with you and settling in to his new home. How does Rusty feel about it? Keep the pics coming and keep us updated.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

@Woodhaven By summer he should be settled In pretty good and have some level of trust in me. I have given some thought to riding him down the rail for a time or two - except I don't think I have the core or lower back steprength to attempt to post anymore🥴🥴

@Chevaux and @weeedlady , Rusty has been much more accepting than I had hoped for. If he whinnied when Duncan came in the barn, it was only once.

1. Duncan went right to his water bucket for a big gulp, which he needs to keep drinking because his urine is way too thick. I doubt he drank much during the move, but IMHO his urine didn’t get that thick in 2-1/2 days. I went back and looked at one of the videos his owner sent and he had an automatic waterer in his stall. I would put them in too, if I was the owner of a 400+ horse boarding facility but I never have thought auto waters are good for horses. 

On the plus side he was on treated city water and so are we, thankfully that made drinking no big deal to him And he went to his water bucket and the water tub several times.

He also went right to the hay tub and took a bite my orchard/mix before I even got his timothy hay out of the bag so that was good.

2. I did a barn check two hours later and found Duncan had crashed but was standing with ears forward when I walked in lollol. One side was covered in shavings, including his face and what seemed like a sandwich bag full in his ear, lollol. He was really good about letting me brush most the shavings out. I didn’t want to push my luck so had to leave a few pieces at the lower edge.

2.1. By then (~2:30 PM) Rusty was REALLY weary of being locked in his paddock and the run-in stall.

I hand walked Duncan outside and he wasn’t too keen on that. I did let The Boys get nose-to-nose and they spit at each other for about two minutes —- better than twenty or the rest of the day💐

I let Rusty out to his small pasture, between the paddock and the main pasture, the.pn I turned Duncan loose in Rusty’s paddock. Duncan said “you dun good new person but not good enough”.😳😳

After some monkey-fussin’ around, pawing at the fence, testing the fence with his chest (probably to see if he could jump it🤯🤯), I did what any good and responsible horse owner with a newly acquired horse would do —- I opened the paddock gate and let Duncan out😱

It is obvious Duncan will be the main boss although, after a few hours they seemed to share duties. Rusty never has wanted to be a leader. I have always known if I could find a horse that would not tolerate Rusty’s bullying without kicking him half to death, Rusty would happily let someone else take charge.

Sooooo, after only being here 5-1/2 hours, this is what happened.
















3. And so, you might ask, WHY am I awake at 1:30 in the morning!? I’ve been awake since 12:15 thanks to Rusty, who started madly snorting/blowing like some red-eyed monster was standing in his doorway.

I looked out the window, I can’t see any large objects. Maybe he’s upset over a raccoon, so I went to the barn— there’s nothing anywhere.

Rusty is focused on the high ridge 1,100 feet away — that‘s where the invisible bogie man lives, you know🙄🙄

All of this hoopla now has Duncan awake and standing up. It seems he has already got so buddy-bound that he started carrying on (he is a huge pawer and I doubt I can break that at his age, the minute Rusty stuck his head out the barn door. 

I said to both of them “there is nothing within pouncing/biting distance so get over yourselves and go back to sleep now that you woke me up, you awrses“ 🤐🤐

And that’s why I’m awake and will likely get back to sleep just in time to wake up for the day.🥴🥴

Tomorrow I will open up Joker’s section of pasture by the house so they have more room to pace around. Thankfully even with all the wind, they weren’t running fools, but they probably both lost 15 pounds apiece Walking /re-walking every inch of Rusty’s one acre pasture🙄🙄. They spent more time walking/looking than eating.

4. Oh yeah, one more thing - getting them in for the night and supper was an exercise in every sense of the word. Rusty, bless his heart🥰 Decided he was tired of listening to Duncan because he wanted to eat And came in on his own. Thankfully Duncan let DH catch & halter him, so we both walked him to the barn with me quietly holding the buggy whip behind his butt and repeating “Duncan get to the barn”. His reward was his supper, so as smart as he is, hopefully he quickly understands “get to the barn” means food.

4.1 Also, my dogs weren’t even excited to meet Duncan. “Yah so, you have been talking about DUNNNCANNN forever. He’s here, he’s pretty, so what”🙄🙄

Aren't you sorry all’y’all asked?😂😂


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

So glad to see Duncan is home with you now. That's awesome him an rusty get along. 

I'm sure in no time Duncan will learn the new routine. What a handsome boy an a big dude too.


----------



## Txshecat0423 (May 27, 2020)

He is gorgeous…I would never believe he’s an elderly gentleman just upon looking at him. Sounds like Rusty was, if not exactly welcoming with open arms, at least not a fire breathing dragon. And your property is stunning! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I am so happy to see your updates. I bet it does your heart good to see Rusty have a friend again. And I cannot imagine what Duncan thinking!


----------



## weeedlady (Jul 19, 2014)

Yes, we are glad we asked, lol, and we are all thrilled to read your updates. Things seem to be going well. Happy, Happy. 
Also very envious of your green hills. I'm still looking at white, white everywhere


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

So happy you have Duncan home and safe and Rusty is so accepting. I'll be even happier when you get to throw a leg over that boy! He is a magnificent looking guy and looks far younger than his age.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Love it! Thanks for all the updates - things seem to be going as well as one could imagine. Duncan sounds like he will fit right in and Rusty sounds like he will be fine with it all. WELL DONE!!!


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Txshecat0423 said:


> And your property is stunning!


This! How very beautiful to look at that every day. I'm sure you put a lot of work into making it look like that too. I am so happy that Duncan is adjusting so well, and Rusty is liking him.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yea, it looks like heaven.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I really like the picture of the two horses and the hills in the background, Stunning scenery it must draw you to go riding for hours.
I would never get tired of looking out at that beautiful view


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Thank you everyone!!!❤❤❤❤

We built this little farm and we do put a lot of effort into the upkeep of this property. As a Yankee in Middle Tennessee, I vowed early on to care for this property in the same manner my parents took care of our small farm in NE Ohio that my brother now owns.

This is my Nirvana - I have said many times, there are no bad days when I look out these windows❤❤

@ksbowman I am giving some serious thought to riding the handsome gent. I have to agree with everyone who doesn’t think he looks 26. His birthday on his vet records says 12-24-96 but papers did not come with him. I don‘t think the lady who gave him to me had them so that BD could be made up. It could be someone told her he is 26 and passage of time allowed their mind to slip about how old he really is or they confused him with another horse. I know how easy it is easy to lose track.

I plan to have the vet/chiro give her thoughts on his age and also the general vet when he comes out. Conversely, nobody thinks Rusty looks 28 either and I do have his papers🥴

@weeedlady we’ve only been this green a week and you know that means I will have to start mowing well ahead of you😂😳😂😳

I have to say Duncan was totally unflapped when the dogs and I went on our daily manure dumping/fence checking run. My Rottweiler gave one of his legs a good sniff, I drove the 4-wheeler & dump cart directly behind him and he never flicked an ear or bothered to move.

He does not have as much interest in grass as I expected. He takes a lot of breaks while Rusty is still snorkeling— another reason to have his teeth looked at. If they need immediate attention that means getting the vet/dentist from 40 miles away who worked on Rusty & Joker last Fall - 💩💰💩💰🤐

His demeanor outside is polar opposite of his behavior in the stall last night. I’ll be switching him to the stall that opens into the 24x100 paddock and see if that helps settle him. Rusty will be fine with me shutting him in his “bedroom” which adjoins that open stall. They are already bosom buddies — I would say something else but that phrase is verboten on this forum💩💩


----------



## weeedlady (Jul 19, 2014)

He'll settle. He's just so happy to see all that space!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Okee-dokee! The critter chiro was here on her regularly scheduled day.

Rusty did not get worked on because he’s the one who has been so amped up; thankfully he didn’t need anything.

Duncan was a rock star. He did start that pawing business because he thought I would let loose of him. I gave his upper leg a pop with my open hand along with a sharp “NAH!” . He immediately set his leg in place and proceeded to behave.

Amazingly he did not have anything that needed adjusting. The chiro massaged him head to tail, occasionally resting her hand over any possible hot spots and gently pinching. Duncan dropped his head, lowered his eyelids and enjoyed the event🥰

The chiro easily picked up all his leg and massaged his ankles/patterns. He enjoyed three of the four legs - there’s an owie somewhere that makes picking up the left hind uncomfortable - likely the tendon injury on the RF.

She ended his massage session by reaching around his head, as if to adjust his poll but only holding the position to let Duncan become familiar with it.

She thinks he’s a great well mannered, willing and kind horse. And BTW, I don’t know how the previous owner measured Duncan but he is NOT 16H —— Try as close to 17H as you can get without sticking him😳😂😂

Rusty is a legitimate 16.1H and Duncan’s withers tower over Rusty —— plus I can’t come close to seeing over his slightly swayed back🥴🥴

The fairly new-in-town mobile sports medicine is so booked, he can‘t get here until April 15th. The vet/chiro confirmed my thought to not let Duncan in the main pasture until the SMV xrays or ultrasounds both of his front legs. She read his vet records, plus she heard some popping in his LF leg.

I am slowly introducing him to supplements and Joker’s Cosequin ASU-Plus has to be added ASAP. Plus I have to start red light therapy-alternating-with-ice right away.

^^^^^And that, for any of you new horse owner’s reading this, is what is meant by “there is no such thing as a free horse” 😂😂. Years of experience has made me really good at reading between the “free” lines and I was fully prepared to deal with what I have to deal with in this 26 year old gentleman. He had an early career in Dressage, then went into H/J. Duncan is a gentle natured Soul; he deserves a good retirement as opposed to the ride on a kill truck that he almost ended up on, had it not been for the lady I got him from.

“Free” generally means be prepared to spend 💰💰

This was a few hours ago. Rusty on the left, Duncan on the right - just-a-chillin’ Duncan’s settling in improves daily and he is really enjoying drinking water from tubs - he had an auto waterer in his stall at the boarding barn — of four HUNDRED+ horses.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

They look content together😀


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I love all the pictures!!!


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm glad he is settling in so nicely, a 17H brat is a lot to deal with. It's great he listens to you when you correct him, learning proper manners right away at your place, of course I know that you would deal with any little issues immediately as they come up.
Smart, setting you both up for success.
I'm glad they are getting along so well.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

What a beautiful photo of the two of them together! Thanks so much for sharing all this - it makes our hearts happy to see this all turn out. Of course you must still be mourning Joker, and there is no replacing him, but Rusty will have a friend now, and Duncan will have a quiet retirement home where he can just chill. Lucky guy!


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Duncan is one lucky dude to have landed in your barnyard. So happy to see him an rusty getting along so well. 

Picture is worth a thousand words love it both look so peaceful and happy. Yeah Duncan is big I see that in the pictures he's got some mighty long legs on him. Easley 17 hands or darn close. 

Sounds like he's already figuring out you mean business an won't tolerate the pawing. Smart boy! so very happy he's settling in so well.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

So glad Duncan has landed well with you! I agree completely about the free horses. Four out of the five horses I've owned were given to me for free. From the moment I had official ownership, the $$$ began to flow. Usually they arrive behind on dental work, worming, vaccines, and other vet care. Hopefully you already have some things that will fit him like blankets and fly masks, but usually a new horse is a unique size. 

What a huge difference to go from a huge barn where he was just a number to having individualized, pampered care. He's a lucky, lucky horse. I'm sure he's saying, "Rusty, is this real?"


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Thank you everyone!! Yes, Duncan settles in more each day and is smart along with studious. He is a huge thinker — would have made a fantastic trail horse.

This morning he lightly tapped the stall wall with his hoof as I was fixing their breakfast. I turned around to find him watching me with his ears straight up. I pointed to his leg and quietly said “no, don’t you do that”. His ears came full forward as if to say “Heh heh, just wanted to see if you’re paying attention 😂😂

The holistic vet/chiropractor told me to put the red light therapy pad on Duncan’s bowed tendon. Welllll — I was not quite sure he is ready to have his legs wrapped in a light pad with an extension cord running thru the pipe rails, so I went to Plan B.

I used the cold laser therapy gun. Duncan stood stock still without being tied and not even wearing a halter; he gets ten points out of five for that because he is in the run-stall attached to the 100’ long paddock I just walked up to him, let him sniff the gun, then hit the button. I lasered both legs and he never moved. Big scritchies and “good job!” for that🥰

It was raining pretty good this morning and I got lucky to snap this picture of ”Legs Duncan” from SoCal pondering what he should do next. Rusty just wanted to get moving but Duncan thought he might melt in all that pouring rain, so they waited until it let up some😂😂

Even at 26, Duncan is still “Brutally Handsome” as the words in the Eagles song “Life In The Fast Lane” go.😎😎


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Oh wow! What a pose! And look at those LEGS!!!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

knightrider said:


> Oh wow! What a pose! And look at those LEGS!!!


Yes ! Just look at those legs! All the better for me to need a stepladder to brush him😂😂😂😂

I couldn’t have paid a photographer to get a pose that good, lollol


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

walkinthewalk said:


> It was raining pretty good this morning and I got lucky to snap this picture of ”Legs Duncan” from SoCal pondering what he should do next.


He's like, "What is this wet stuff coming from the sky? Where is the sun?"


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

He is enjoying your fantastic views as much as I do, probably thinking, "I would like to explore those hills"


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

What a handsome boy  would never guess he's was 26 years old. Rusty looks very happy now he's got a new friend. 

You have some pretty awesome veiws beautiful place you got there.


----------



## 3Horses2DogsandaCat (Apr 19, 2016)

What a beauty! I'm so glad he is settling in so well. 

Your property is pristine!


----------



## starbuster (Jul 10, 2019)

He absolutely fits the description "brutally handsome" very well! Loving the updates on him and Rusty, and so glad he is settling in well! I also second the comment that your property is pristine! 😍


----------



## Txshecat0423 (May 27, 2020)

Ha! Love that you used Eagles’ lyrics!
I love a good musical reference.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

It is still March, as far as I’m concerned💩🤯💩🤯. Temperature is 59 with a feels like of 49. We are only supposed to bottom out at 41 tonight, with the big freeze happening Friday night & Saturday night.

The wind has quite a bite to it. This late end to winter is not helping Duncan adjust to our weather. he is not used to this climate much less these wild temperature swings. I have already given him Banamine twice😪

Farrier was here today. It ended up it has been seven weeks since Rusty’s last trim and she barely need to take the nippers to him😳. Even though he lives on grass, Rusty has always kept his hooves worn down better than any of my other horses.

Duncan had his hooves trimmed before leaving g SoCal but the farrier purposely left them a little long due to his bowed tendon and the long trip he was about to embark on.

Duncan was a rock star for the farrier. She barely needed to take the nippers to his hooves, so we made the next appointment for week of May 22, unless someone has an big hoof growth spurt. The farrier was thrilled with his big & handsome hooves that did not have thrush and only needed some tidying up.. whomever the SoCal farrier is, put a great trim job on him.

Duncan is the sweetest most willing to please horse. He tries his darndest to do the right thing. There isn’t a mean bone in The Really Big Guy (Rusty is The Big Guy)🥰🥰

My big problem with Duncan is that he is a very picky eater. I have always sympathized with @rambo99 and others who have picky horses, but now I have moved into the empathy category. Duncan will eat something once and that’s it. I have left his supper overnight and it’s still there in the morning.

DH is bringing a bag of Nutrena Safe Choice Senior home because Duncan is losing weight and not getting his vitamins/minerals, much less his Succeed. 

I am starting him out at 8 ounces in the hopes of getting it down him.

Duncan eats his hay really well but I opened the gate to the main pasture for the first time today, and he wasn’t even excited about going out there. Of course the wind is blowing at a good clip so that does not help matters. Rusty is out eating, Duncan is in the security of the front pasture.

Nothing is ever cut-and-dried-simple💩💩


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

@walkinthewalk the weather here is gone back to winter. Got 3 close to 4 inches of heavy wet snow Wednesday. Roads were covered in heavy slush. Worst kind of road conditions next to icy. Our driveway is mud an slushy snow mix now ice went below freezing last night.

Horses have been in barn last 3 nights so they can lay down where it's dry. Mud/snow an standing water everywhere. Yep that's MN for you snow was almost gone was drying out an now this.

Well Duncan he's not so perfect as I thought Mr picky eater 😜 What's been working for getting ice to eat, is a small handful of triple crown complete. You do what you gotta do. I'm not a fan of using sweet feed, but horse needs to eat his supplements an feed.

I've been down the he only eats something one time then done. So darn frustrating when you think you figured it out they throw you a curve ball. So far so good with ice. He's been eating his soaked cubes with supplements an a handful of the triple crown complete.

Duncan losing weight isn't good but he's had some major changes happen. From pictures he didn't look like he could afford to lose weight, looked really good though. He's a big dude an very handsome. Sounds like a real sweet heart give his handsome self a hug for me.

Here's what it looks like around here this morning.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

@rambo99 your weather is disgusting 💩💩

Duncan ate his Nutrena Safe Choice Senior last night and this morning but I didn’t put any supplements in it. I plan on trying to feed him another pound at a time, a few times today. If I have to, I am also not above sweet feed as a last resort, lollol

I was suspicious of the real reason Duncan wouldn’t go in the main pasture yesterday; I got proof positive this morning and I don’t think anyone will believe it ———

Rusty ran him out - actually drove Duncan back into the front pasture. I watched it happen, I’ve never in my life seen anything like it. Yet Rusty will stand beside him in the barn without issue.

After I finished barn chores, I took a bag of hay to the corner (CORNER where Duncan was standing. Before I got it spread out, Rusty came out of the main pasture to stick his nose in where it didn’t belong. that didn’t last long but inst of going back out to the main pasture, Rusty went into the paddock.

Rusty has always been a difficult horse but he is taking jealousy and “I own this place” to a level I never thought possible — and it further adds to Duncan’s stress.

I don’t even know what to say —- I’m open to thoughts suggestions, especially if anyone else has ever experienced this kind of behavior. Duncan is a sweet & kind horse and deserves better than how Rusty is behaving.


----------



## weeedlady (Jul 19, 2014)

@rambo99 That's what it looks like here in the UP also. Just an ugly mess now. 

@walkinthewalk I think it sounds like you like Duncan quite a bit already  Sorry that Rusty is acting like a **** (you pick whatever word you'd like, lol). I tend to think they will work it out on their own, but yeah, Duncan doesn't need extra stress. Maybe you could bring Rusty into the paddock and let Duncan out in the pasture on his own for a bit? I'd stay with him out there so he's not alone and see what he does. Maybe when he gains some more confidence he will stand up to Rusty a bit?


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

@weeedlady yeah, it’s pretty hard not to take an instant liking to Duncan. The Really Big Fella is in the image of Streeter-the-Arab and Joker-the-Tennessee Walker; very kind and always tries to please. He even had a hoof picked up for the farrier yesterday — it wasn’t quite the correct hoof but he tried😘😘

Saturday we are going to try something close to your suggestion. DH called to see how things are going. I told him Rusty is close to looking at a ride down the road. I was surprised he suggested going out on the 4-wheelers and staying out there with both horses, so that’s what we will do —- probably in between freezing rain drops🤐🤐

Rusty has always been a difficult horse and it’s part of why I hung onto him because he’d be dead by now, otherwise. This behavior, however, has me on my very last nerve. Rusty won’t go anywhere but he may be a lot closer to being “lit up” than he’s been in a good many years.

I started him in MagRestore but I did not start him on the loading dose — that changes today.

whars my Excedrin Extra Strength🤪🤪


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your struggles with Duncan's appetite and Rusty chasing him around. There's always something right? 

I feel like they will sort it out eventually, but in the meantime, I would also separate them at least part of the time so Duncan can relax and get his share. Bella is still the lowest on the totem pole here, so I have to scatter hay around to make sure she gets some. But she's a pony who doesn't need a ton of calories so I figure it won't hurt for her to get a little less. Soon they will be on pasture and they will all get their share - and then I'll likely have to restrict Bella and Rusty. 

He is such a stunning horse though! He'd be so amazing for dressage work!


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

I think rusty just needs more time to adjust to his new buddy. Duncan hasn't been there very long . So I'm sure there's some sorting out who's going to be the leader. I'm sure rusty is still outta sorts lost his long time buddy. Was alone for a time an now Duncan came into his life. 

Although he's ok with Duncan while standing in the barn...he probably thinks get lost pal when out on pasture. Or just being a big poop to Duncan.. 

Have issues with cinder being mean to ice chasing him off every pile of hay. It doesn't matter how spaced out it is cinder goes out of his way to run ice off the hay. 

On pasture it's usually ok he leaves ice alone for most part. Every once in a while he takes to chasing an taking hunks of hide off ice bitting him. Ice double barreled him in the chest last fall. Stopped cinder for a while with the chasing. 

The going out an being with both horses while on pasture is a good idea. I do think time for adjustment though for both horses. All you can do is try an lessen the stress for Duncan. I'd be syringing in the succeed to Duncan he needs it for sure.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Have issues with cinder being mean to ice chasing him off every pile of hay. It doesn't matter how spaced out it is cinder goes out of his way to run ice off the hay.
> 
> On pasture it's usually ok he leaves ice alone for most part. Every once in a while he takes to chasing an taking hunks of hide off ice bitting him. Ice double barreled him in the chest last fall. Stopped cinder for a while with the chasing.
> 
> The going out an being with both horses while on pasture is a good idea. I do think time for adjustment though for both horses. All you can do is try an lessen the stress for Duncan. I'd be syringing in the succeed to Duncan he needs it for sure.


Yes, I have this issue, too, with Chorro bullying the other horses, but it is not too bad. As @rambo99 said, there are chunks taken out every once in a while, but they mostly tolerate each other. I don't have a problem with Chorro chasing the others away from the hay, probably because there are 3 of them and one of him.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Are you treating Duncan for ulcers? I'm hearing things that sound suspicious, some gut issues, poor appetite, a long transport, brand new climate and situation. Sometimes the very calm ones hide their stress better. Personally I would treat him for a couple of weeks just in case.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

@gottatrot Agreed. I’m waiting on the clinic to call me back.

This Horse is not that great about having tubes of anything put in his mouth🤯🤯. He tries to be goo but I think he’s had IT up to his eyeballs with people coming at him with meds.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

walkinthewalk said:


> @gottatrot Agreed. I’m waiting on the clinic to call me back.
> 
> This Horse is not that great about having tubes of anything put in his mouth🤯🤯. He tries to be goo but I think he’s had IT up to his eyeballs with people coming at him with meds.


You can get the powdered Omeprazole just put it in his feed enough water to make it stick. Or use apple juice works great ask me how I know. 

Haha been down this picky eater doesn't want tubes of med put down him. Only difference is ice tried to take me out doing the tubes of ulcer meds. 

No he's not kind or tries to be good when he's had enough he lets it be known. I'm finding now ulcers are taken care of he's way less picky ,hasn't totally solved it but it better. 

The powdered stuff is easier then sticking tubes down him daily. They get wise to the routine real fast....see you coming and run.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I have been so spoiled with my other keepers - including that awrse Rusty,lol Joker used to reach for the syringe full of omeprazole and also his insulin meds.

I may have already said I gave Duncan a dose of Banamine which has helped him. At least now he is nibbling grass, along with hay and drinking a good amount of water. If he eats his pittance of Nutrena Safe Choice at supper, I will be Joyful-Joyful😇

The owner of the vet clinic is supposed to be the one calling me back. I sure hope so because he’s been to “a few county fairs and a couple of wagon burnings” as the old saying goes. I would feel a lot more comfortable talking to him😇

This weather isn’t doing Duncan any favors either. It’s currently 44 with a feels like of 28. The sustained wind is 21MPH with gusts at 30 MPH. We had spittin’ snow for 15 minutes this morning. I think it stuck on the ground for awhile up Nashville way. This IS April in Middle Tennessee for Pete’s sake😡😡

Glad I started this journal — to keep track of the weather, if nothing else🤐🤐

Once again, thank you everyone for your suggestions, help and comforting words😍😍. I appreciate everything - many times being so close to an issue I can’t see “the forest for the trees”, so your thoughts always help😎


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I can't remember if you buried Joker out in the pasture but if he is there do you think Rusty knows where he is and is not going to let Duncan anywhere near that spot? Just a thought as i'm not sure about the burial site.
Might be a good idea to keep them separate at least part of the day so Duncan can relax and also have time to eat on his own.
It may take time for Rusty to adjust to his new partner and in time he will be better with Duncan; I know that sometimes we have had horses that don't get along great but that changes over time.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

@Woodhaven funny you being that up. The answer is yes and yes. Duncan did go to Joker’s grave and sniff —- Rusty did tell him that area is off limits but Rusty is keeping him out of the entire big pasture. 

It‘s 5:13 and still waiting on the vet to call. They may see my face at the clinic tomorrow morning🤐🤐


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Ok quietly giving an update😌

1. I fed Duncan three times today for a total of 5 weighed pounds of Nutrena Safe Choice Senior. He happily ate tonight. Except for the Succeed - how can he not like Succeed so I gave it to Rusty.

The Nutrena feed really is pretty decent. No added iron. Does have added fat, the three amino acids, and probiotics. It is 20% NSC, so not something Joker could have ever had nor would I feed it to Rusty, but I need to get vitamins/minerals down this horse.

Duncan’s ears were “Joker forward“, watching the garage and waiting to hear me say I was coming.

1.1. I put Rusty in Joker’s stall tonight - something he wouldn’t accept last week. That means Duncan gets both stalls plus the run-in. He went in/out both stalls as if making sure it was for real. Hopefully keeping Rusty further down the alley will help reduce some of Duncan’s stress.

2. I have the omeprazole prescription from the vet but now I have to find a vet pharmacy that is open tomorrow. I left a message for the one 13 miles from me that I‘ve done business with for years. If I don’t hear back in good time, hopefully I can find another one, so I don’t have to wait until Monday.

3.Anyway, I’m happy I got five pounds of feed down The Really Big Guy, plus he is eating hay & drinking water. He likes the water tubs - I have three tubs outside. He samples from all of them - I think his infatuation is due to having an automatic waterer during his time at the Gigundus boarding barn he was in.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Walk, if you have a compounding pharmacy in your town they should be able to fill the script too since it's a med used for humans. Our vet has sent me to the one in town more than once to pick stuff up. Our town doesn't have much but an old fashioned pharmacy we have, complete with soda fountain. LOL


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

@JCnGrace I wondered about that!! We aren’t lacking in pharmacies, so I will call around this AM👍👍. Thank you😘

I wish we had your drug store🥰


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

walkinthewalk said:


> It is 20% NSC, so not something Joker could have ever had nor would I feed it to Rusty, but I need to get vitamins/minerals down this horse.


Why do people even make feed with so much sugar? Is it to increase palatability?


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

ACinATX said:


> Why do people even make feed with so much sugar? Is it to increase palatability?


NSC is sugar + starch. The feed walk mentioned actually has slightly less sugar than the “low carb” feed I use, but much higher starch. Why that is, I am not sure, I would to guess to bump up the calories and palatability? Not a nutritionist


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

ACinATX said:


> Why do people even make feed with so much sugar? Is it to increase palatability?


I honestly don’t know either but, as @egrogan suspects, calories and palatability would be my guess.

At any rate, Duncan ate almost two pounds this morning👍👍. Like Rusty, he is also easily sidetracked by the goings on (or perceived) up on the ridge, so he forgets to finish his food and I have to remind him.

Both horses actually slept last night <——meaning they both had shavings on them and Duncan was covered pretty good🥰🥰

So the new method is that Rusty now sleeps on Joker’s stall and Duncan gets the run-in stall, it’s adjoining stall, and the paddock.

@JCnGrace YAY! I called Walgreens in Shelbyville. If anyone would compound Omeprazole for horses it would be them due to the many training barns in this county, and by gosh they do.

Now I play the “hurry up and wait” game for Walgreens pharmacist to get thru to the vet clinic. They just added two more vets, which makes four but they need to add office staff to keep up with the phones. Hopefully I have the meds by the end of the this day🙏🙏. 

I can’t wait to see how much Omeprazole has gone up. It was $80 when I first started using it on my Arab. Last I bought for Joker was $150 in 2012 or 2013? I’ll betcha it’s up to $200 for 30 days. Do ya think I could get away with using DH’s Good Rx card😂😂


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

We all  Duncan ")
Hope that you get this all figured out sooner then later. I have not read all the posts, but just saying I would keep them separate for a few weeks untill they really get to know one another and this way they will bond. Right now this is Rustys barn and pasture and he see's Duncan as a intruder, so Rusty is going to protect what is his. 
Sorry if I had repeated anyone or if you are already doing this but wanted to say I hope Duncan's feelings don't stay hurt.


----------



## boatagor (Jun 27, 2017)

walkinthewalk said:


> I honestly don’t know either but, as @egrogan suspects, calories and palatability would be my guess.
> 
> At any rate, Duncan ate almost two pounds this morning👍👍. Like Rusty, he is also easily sidetracked by the goings on (or perceived) up on the ridge, so he forgets to finish his food and I have to remind him.
> 
> ...


I don't know how much it cost per 30 days, but when I treated Dylan last year it was $700 for the whole shebang 😬


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

boatagor said:


> I don't know how much it cost per 30 days, but when I treated Dylan last year it was $700 for the whole shebang 😬


Holy 💩💩that is not what I wanted to hear🤯🤯 but thanks for the warning😀


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I'd at least try showing them the card and see what they say.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Like I said in my little story as the lady says "Duncan is NOT a dog" Maybe you could try Duncan Is NOT a horse


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Woodhaven said:


> Like I said in my little story as the lady says "Duncan is NOT a dog" Maybe you could try Duncan Is NOT a horse


All well and good until they see such a large amount of medication for only thirty days and that it came from a vet clinic😂😂

I fed Duncan another 24 ounces of the Senior feed at 2:00 PM. He ate all of it and was looking for more - looking for more is a great sign and very encouraging. He has to wait until supper for another 24 or 32 ounces - I don’t know yet — I’ll just keep fretting over it until 7:00 - it’s what I do best🤪😂🤪😂


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

Just checking to see how all is going with Duncan? Prayers its all good. ")


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

My Salty Pony said:


> Just checking to see how all is going with Duncan? Prayers its all good. ")


Yes and no🙃

Duncan is still eating the Nutrena Safe Choice Senior - YAY!!😀. He’s up to two pounds 3X/day. He’s a good drinker and is enamored with the water tubs - drinking from all of them.

Still not eating grass like I’d like him to - worrying about him eating too much turned out to be a non-issue. He is eating hay but also not as good as I’d like to see.

Rusty is still managing to keep Duncan out of the main pasture but he is getting his come-uppance on that one —- the boogie man has moved from the ridge to behind the big gate that separates the far nine acres from the main pasture. Turns out the boogie man is a shape shifter as he now looks like an upside wheel barrow that stops the gate from opening wide when we need to go thru to dump the manure😂😂😂😂

I still don’t have Duncan’s prescription Omeprazole 🤐. If Walgreens can’t get the recipe, which I didn’t think would be this big of a problem, I will cancel the order and call the vet pharmacy tomorrow, Monday. The vet pharmacy doesn’t have weekend hours, I was trying to get the Omeprazole faster but it’s not worked out that way🤐

***
Along with being sweet and willing in the image of Joker, Duncan is a studier and a thinker in the image of Duke. Duncan would have been a fabulous trail horse as he pays attention to everything in a reasonable way; I have yet to see him spook at anything in spite of Rusty’s bad influence. He watched Rusty spook at that shape shifting wheelbarrow this morning. Rusty was a good four hundred feet from it. Duncan looked toward the wheelbarrow wondering what the big deal was, lollol

I can’t believe Duncan got Aced anytime someone had to do anything with him. He came to me with a baggie of Ace pills, when what I really needed was half dozen tubes of GastroGard. I gave him one pill the night he arrived and that’s it.

He stood perfect for the chiropractor and great for the farrier without any pills. He got a little herky-jerky with his back hooves for maybe 30 seconds. The farrier let Duncan tell her how he wanted them held. Pretty soon she was able to position both back hooves where she needed them and Duncan was good - without any pills. 

Duncan had already had a bit of a trim before leaving SoCal, so there wasn’t much to take off. That farrier had purposely left him a little long (so his heel height wouldn’t change) due to his bowed tendon and he was about to leave on a 2,100 mile trip. That farrier put a good trim on him in preparation of the long journey. Bars were trimmed but sole was left alone as were the minor flaps on the frogs. 

Thank you very much for asking @My Salty Pony 😀. That was way more than you probably wanted to know🥴


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

walkinthewalk said:


> Yes and no🙃
> 
> Duncan is still eating the Nutrena Safe Choice Senior - YAY!!😀. He’s up to two pounds 3X/day. He’s a good drinker and is enamored with the water tubs - drinking from all of them.
> 
> ...


No problem with the updating, You have alot of love going on for your horses and thats a wonderful thing trying to figure out Duncan. You sound stressed and I hope that everything will start falling into place for Duncan as soon as yesterday. Hugs ")


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Any new horse is going to need to adjust - it sounds like things are going well and I'm glad you got this nice horse.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I believe we have turned the good corner

1. I had to order Ulcer Gard because there’s none to be found within forty miles of me. Duncan is much improved in that regard. 

2. Rusty has finally agreed to let Duncan I. The main pasture and no longer chases him away from Joker’s resting place —- yes.Rusty.did.with.pinned.ears.

3. Critter chiropractor gave Duncan the all clear.

4. Farrier said his hooves are great. No sign of thrush.

5. Sports medicine vet x-rayed his leg with the bowed tendon & old splint bone fracture, and both hooves. He said he couldn’t have asked for the leg to heal any better, that it looks great and he’s cleared for this hilly oasture as good as any horse could be.

5.1. He also said no surprise on the excellent trim job. He is really happy my farrier (who is now a 12 hour/day RN). Is keeping my horses. 

Duncan does have a slight bit of arthritis right a the coffin joint, so his instructions to her are to keep trimming as she is and not to change Duncan’s angles.

6. The vet said he leans more toward Duncan being 26 as his vet records state, rather than 24 as his coggins state. Older is better for me, lol.

He said Duncan is in phenomenal great condition given what his career was and that he was probably passed around as these H/J horses generally are.

******

As usual Duncan was a rock star — stepped right up on the blocks to be x-rayed and stood there for the tech. They both like Duncan and felt this is a win-win for Duncan & me🥰🥰

”Nobody Owns Tomorrow” but here’s hoping Duncan has several retirement years left. Which BTW

*today is Rusty’s 28th birthday — he’s been with me 26 years and I have his papers, lollol*


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Happy Dance! Where is that dancing thing we used to be able to post?🤸‍♀️🏇


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

All wonderful news @walkinthewalk !


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

So happy for all of you a win win win situation
Pretty soon Rusty will actually enjoy having Duncan coming to live with you.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RUSTY! Here's to many more, and - selfishly - here's to me being as lucky with my Rusty as you have been with yours! It sounds like things are going well, and I am so pleased to hear it. Duncan is one lucky guy. He has won the lottery living with you!


----------



## starbuster (Jul 10, 2019)

Happy birthday, Rusty! So glad to hear all of the good news about Duncan as well!


----------



## weeedlady (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm playing catch up on this thread. I stop getting notifications in my email of new posts for some reason and just yesterday thought of you @walkinthewalk and wondered how you and Duncan have been doing. So glad to see all seems to be good. I suspected it would.


----------

